# Maysville Baptist Wild Game Dinner



## Wire Nut (Jan 22, 2012)

2/16/12 
6:00 pm in Pendergrass, GA.
Live bluegrass band and plenty of hot food.  Door prizes include out-of-state hunting and fishing trips, guns, bows, and other outdoor items.  Tickets are $15.00 ea or $120.00/table.  8 seats/table.  For more info call David @ 678-231-2103.


----------

